# Potential free contact



## Errodéica

Hola a todos!

Quisiera confirmar que la expresión "potential free contact" significa "contacto libre de potencia" porque me suena demasiado rara en español. ¿Sabéis si hay alguna otra forma de traducirlo?. El contexto es el que sigue:

_The enclosed plug has to be connected to a *potential free contact.

*_¡Muchas gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda!


----------



## gengo

There is a hyphen missing in the original:  potential-free contact.

That is, it is a contacto sin potencial.

Potential/potencial is a term related to electricity.


----------



## albertovidal

_"Contacto sin tensión"_


----------



## Errodéica

Gracias, Alberto y Gengo. ¿Puede ser, sin embargo, que "tensión" sea la palabra latina para la española "potencia", en este caso? 
Y,por otro lado, ¿pensáis que puede ser "potencia" en vez de "potencial"?

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Cubanboy

albertovidal said:


> _"Contacto sin tensión"_




I second your version:

...libre de tensión.
Greetings to everyone. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Doval

Errodéica said:


> Gracias, Alberto y Gengo. ¿Puede ser, sin embargo, que "tensión" sea la palabra latina para la española "potencia", en este caso?
> Y,por otro lado, ¿pensáis que puede ser "potencia" en vez de "potencial"?
> 
> Muchas gracias de nuevo.


Hola,

Respecto a *tensión*, revisa este hilo.  Respecto a *potencial/potencia*, según la RAE, el término usado para la electricidad es potencial.


----------



## Errodéica

¡Wow! ¡Doval, muchíiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimas gracias! Me decido por "Contacto libre de tensión" y tomo nota de que el término para la electricidad es "potencial". 
¡Muchísimas gracias a todos!


----------



## albertovidal

Doval said:


> Hola,
> 
> Respecto a *tensión*, revisa este hilo.  Respecto a *potencial/potencia*, según la RAE, el término usado para la electricidad es potencial.



"Potencial" es la magnitud, medida en voltios, que expresa la diferencia de tensión entre dos puntos de un circuito.

Cuando hablamos de "contactos libres de/sin..." estamos diciendo que son contactos "secos" (*que no tienen tensión). Tensión=5.     * f._ Electr._ Voltaje con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica.)


----------



## Errodéica

Entonces, Alberto, si no entiendo mal tu respuesta, ¿en principio podría decirse de ambas formas, "sin tensión" o "sin potencial", no? Pero, por lo que he podido ver en el hilo que ha pasado Doval,y después de todas vuestras aportaciones, el tecnicismo es "contacto libre de tensión"? ¿Me dáis el visto bueno?


----------



## albertovidal

Errodéica said:


> Entonces, Alberto, si no entiendo mal tu respuesta, ¿en principio podría decirse de ambas formas, "sin tensión" o "sin potencial", no? Pero, por lo que he podido ver en el hilo que ha pasado Doval,y después de todas vuestras aportaciones, el tecnicismo es "contacto libre de tensión"? ¿Me dáis el visto bueno?



Puedes utilizar "contacto sin tensión" o contacto seco". Yo, reitero, *yo*, no utilizaría "contacto sin potencial"
Saludos


----------



## gengo

Potential is short for "potential difference," which is defined as:

The difference, measured in volts, in electric potential between two points, especially two points in an electric circuit.

To me, that matches the DRAE definition of potencial:
La magnitud, medida en voltios, que expresa la diferencia de tensión entre dos puntos de un circuito.

On the other hand, the DRAE defines tensión as "_Electr._ Voltaje con que se realiza una transmisión de energía eléctrica."

I don't see why you say that potential should not be translated as potencial.


----------



## Errodéica

¡Ok, muchísmas gracias!


----------



## Errodéica

Gengo, I think he's just meaning that the technical expression is "sin tensión". I don't think it refears a meaning matter but a convention. 
At this point, I feel I must add a Wittgensten's statement:
"Una palabra nueva es como una semilla fresca que se arroja al terreno de la discusión."
Thanks to all!


----------

